# Scheduling. Do you?



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

So no way I’m making Top Dasher with my acceptance rate, so I need to schedule. But do I really?

Do I want to be on the road at all unless it’s busy (and preferably with a bonus)?

I’ve tried both ways, and there’s always a closeby area that’s busy, frequently with a perk - and I won’t see that if I’m dashing on schedule. I live right on the border of two areas, so scheduling for me seems counterproductive.

What do you do?

Thanks!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So no way I’m making Top Dasher with my acceptance rate, so I need to schedule. But do I really?
> 
> Do I want to be on the road at all unless it’s busy (and preferably with a bonus)?
> 
> ...


I also work right on the border of two regions.

In short, whether you schedule, or are a top dasher, or its just busy and they are letting you in immediately, you still need to pick a region in order to start dashing.
.
Here is the problem. Doordash will avoid giving you an offer from the bordering region unless there is absolutely noone there to take it or noone there is taking it.
This is true even if you accepted and delivered a load to the neighboring region. In fact, when that happens to me, I get the yellow ribbon telling me to return to my scheduled region in order to receive offers as soon as I hit delivered.
Now say you were a top dasher. You would still have to pick a region to dash in. So, the same issue exists whether you are top or bottom.

On the other hand, Grubhub will keep giving you loads till you are in the next state.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Oh, I understand that. I do one in the morning, and the other in the afternoon. Sometimes switch it up. But one is definitely more prone to bonuses, I’m looking there first.


----------



## Chungyi (Jan 3, 2020)

I’m surprised I can’t do it anytime in San Jose. Mostly they only let me turn it on around lunch and dinner time. also yes I have to end dash and then switch to on again when I’m out of my selected region. So annoying but no way I can have my acceptant rate at 70%. With the way it is now, I can do about 5-6 hours a day


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I don't find it useful because it locks you into one area or pauses you and you get logged off anyways. Then you try to log back on and it says you're already working but you're not online.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Here’s the thing though - I question whether scheduling makes any sense at all. When it’s busy - which is when you want to be working - you can “dash now”, and keep dashing for however long you want. So I stopped scheduling. I just “dash now” when busy, and “end dash” once it slows down (or pause when close to a Wal-Mart 😂) and wait and see when and if it picks up, and in which area. I stay on the border so it’s never more than a mile or so for me to navigate. In my market, lunch and dinner are pretty much guaranteed to be “dash now”.
This is why I’m asking if anyone bothers scheduling - in case I’m missing something (still new at it).


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I turn the app on . 
I watch the total trash orders come through . There all 2.25 to 4.75 Your a top dasher you will accept those .
Other offers com in 5.25. 6.50 still being refused . Well i refused about 20 in a row . Hope GH will give me a good offer . Refuse 5 more DD offers . Accepted a will say 8 dollar one 4 miles . And repeat the process .
See i can do two or three of those 7 to 10 dollar offers per hour . 21 to 25 an hour average YOUR((((((((((( TOP DASHER))))))) .OW BOY !!!! 
GOOD FOR YOU ! Hero . You can do three of those offers i refuse 11 an hour average . Good JOB . 
Your ratings are intact excellent . Somebody needs to deliver non tippers COLD food . Nobody else is stupid enough to take it .


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Here’s the thing though - I question whether scheduling makes any sense at all. When it’s busy - which is when you want to be working - you can “dash now”, and keep dashing for however long you want. So I stopped scheduling. I just “dash now” when busy, and “end dash” once it slows down (or pause when close to a Wal-Mart 😂) and wait and see when and if it picks up, and in which area. I stay on the border so it’s never more than a mile or so for me to navigate. In my market, lunch and dinner are pretty much guaranteed to be “dash now”.
> This is why I’m asking if anyone bothers scheduling - in case I’m missing something (still new at it).


Did you say that once you hit dash now, you can continue *as long as you want*?
It doesn't let me do that. It offers me the available times and I have to choose up to which time I want to work.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Did you say that once you hit dash now, you can continue *as long as you want*?
> It doesn't let me do that. It offers me the available times and I have to choose up to which time I want to work.


It does, but you can extend perpetually. In my market, anyway.

Again - beach area, summer... who knows what will happen in November. I just started (hence all the stupid questions), so I may only be able to get away with it in the summer...


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I’d like to add another wrinkle to the mix. I’ve delivered UE for a couple years and only have about 2 days experience with DD. 

Is it feasible to have both apps on, accept the first drcent gig, and then sign off the other app?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I was scheduling from 7am-midnight 7 days and this week started upping that to start at 9am. Just not worth it and I rarely left home until 11 most days. I would come home from 2 or 3pm to 5 and then leave again until 10pm or midnight. I've been doing this for two years now and it works for me.

I usually just run DD and GH. I haven't made any money on UE in a long time even though I have it on some days.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> I’d like to add another wrinkle to the mix. I’ve delivered UE for a couple years and only have about 2 days experience with DD.
> 
> Is it feasible to have both apps on, accept the first drcent gig, and then sign off the other app?


DD makes it easy to multi app. If you’re running both and take a UE offer, don’t sign off however, just “pause dash”. Once you “pause dash” you have 34 minutes to “resume dash” and you can do it as often as you like.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> So no way I’m making Top Dasher with my acceptance rate, so I need to schedule. But do I really?
> 
> Do I want to be on the road at all unless it’s busy (and preferably with a bonus)?
> 
> ...


All markets are different and even within the market conditions change over time. I multi app, meaning I run DD and GH at the same time. I used to also run UE at the same time but in my market UE turned in to such garbage I deleted the app! In my market, I have to schedule to be assured access to DD.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I intend to run UE as well, just don’t feel comfortable multitasking yet. It’s only been a week and a half. I did hear that UE is better in our area (kind fellow giger in a parking lot) so may try it next week. I’m old(er), so pacing myself to start. Once I have both down - then will multi.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I intend to run UE as well, just don’t feel comfortable multitasking yet. It’s only been a week and a half. I did hear that UE is better in our area (kind fellow giger in a parking lot) so may try it next week. I’m old(er), so pacing myself to start. Once I have both down - then will multi.


There are 2 ways to multi app:

Run the apps and cherry pick best offers. When you take one then pause or go offline on the others until that delivery is complete. Then go back active with both.
Keep both (or 3) active and live take offers that you can deliver with all being on time. This is what I do. Almost every night I have a time when I have both DD and GH orders in my car at the same time. They MUST all be on time however or you risk eventual deactivation. This is not easy to do successfully and shouldn't be attempted until you thoroughly know your market and all the restaurants in it as you must be super organized to be successful. You have to choose carefully which you attempt to do this with and you can't get too greedy and take orders that can't be done on time. If done successfully, this leads to the highest earnings availability. For many like my friend @Rickos69 , they find this too stressful.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> There are 2 ways to multi app:
> 
> Run the apps and cherry pick best offers. When you take one then pause or go offline on the others until that delivery is complete. Then go back active with both.
> Keep both (or 3) active and live take offers that you can deliver with all being on time. This is what I do. Almost every night I have a time when I have both DD and GH orders in my car at the same time. They MUST all be on time however or you risk eventual deactivation. This is not easy to do successfully and shouldn't be attempted until you thoroughly know your market and all the restaurants in it as you must be super organized to be successful. You have to choose carefully which you attempt to do this with and you can't get too greedy and take orders that can't be done on time. If done successfully, this leads to the highest earnings availability. For many like my friend @Rickos69 , they find this too stressful.


Be careful @Ms. Mercenary 
This is what will happen to you in the end!!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> View attachment 608216
> 
> View attachment 608218


Can't open the attachments! UPDATE, now I can but can't delete my post!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Be careful @Ms. Mercenary
> This is what will happen to you in the end!!!
> View attachment 608219


Already happenned. I had an order today that needed to be delivered 3 minutes *before* it was scheduled to be picked up. And it was an 11-minute drive (16, actually; I just know all the shortcuts).

Well, it had to start going bonkers eventually, I guess.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Already happenned. I had an order today that needed to be delivered 3 minutes *before* it was scheduled to be picked up. And it was an 11-minute drive (16, actually; I just know all the shortcuts).
> 
> Well, it had to start going bonkers eventually, I guess.


Getting anxious will only get you into an accident. And why? So that GH DD look good. No thank you.
Drive normal, don't get into an accident, don't get a moving violation.
This is rule #1 through #1,000.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Getting anxious will only get you into an accident. And why? So that GH DD look good. No thank you.
> Drive normal, don't get into an accident, don't get a moving violation.
> This is rule #1 through #1,000.


Oh, no way. I’m not driving like a madwoman just to make it. I just really know the roads here. A few times their navi directed me to pretty stupid routes, so I do most of my own roads (if I know the area, of course). But no, I’m not getting crazy over deliveries. They can wait, obvi, otherwise they’d rush to get it themselves.


----------

